# Is my barista express faulty?



## Sol1821 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi guys, had my barista express for about 20 days now. The last week or so when steaming the steam seems to either drop off significantly in pressure and/or start to purge as if I'd turned off the steam. My routine is to switch steam on until it's reached steaming temp and there is a full flow of steam coming out of the wand, switch steam off, within 2-3 submerge tip in jug and turn steam back on.

Any suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Get in touch with the retailer.....straight away! These Sage machines seem prone to steaming faults


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a similar problem. I was told by Sage to clean using a tablet as probably a blockage, but there's no blockage as every internal pipe has been inspected. Agree with the above suggestion. I'd probably return it if you can. Mine was a refurb machine so I couldn't. Just stands there now unused. Great machine when it worked!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Don't know about the express but DB has a removable tip (think most machines do) might be worth taking it off to see if you can see anything in tip or end of wand? Probably not but it's simple so maybe worth a try


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

wish away for a blockage.....it is knackered!


----------



## Sol1821 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks guys, I feared so...

The question now is straight replacement or upgrade...


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

always upgrade ... even if you dont need to .... it dilutes the bad taste from the 1st article breaking.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I might be wrong, but the db which is what I would go to, seems to have less but different problems. Who was the retailer? A moot point though, is that the retailer will only try and honour the remaining warranty, so make sure you register it directly with Sage as well!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sol1821 said:


> Thanks guys, I feared so...
> 
> The question now is straight replacement or upgrade...


I looked up the machine on Google...it's bloody expensive really for what it is. I could find no shots of the interior, I'm sure there must be some, but i didn't see any with a quick search. *My recommendation would be to buy something better with a separate grinder and perhaps not another Sage.*

What it seems you have with this £500 ? machine in no particular order is.

1. A poor grinder

2. Nowhere to buy parts (well no where I could find)

3. Something difficult to repair

4. Mostly Proprietary parts which will probably be expensive

5. Poor steaming

6. If the grinder fails, it would be very annoying

The web site and marketing truly are a joy to behold, they really sell these machines well. They look very modern and attractive with nice displays and buttons, but its under the skin where it really counts! In all likelihood they will have a relatively short life and be conscripted to the scrap heap due to the inability to repair them or repair them economically. Having the grinder built, initially seems attractive, but is a really bad idea.. Get a more traditional machine and it will still be going in 20 years time and still be repairable and worth repairing.


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

I disagree with some of this, despite being a 'burnt' owner. The grinder is actually good and I've owned pricey, respected pro grinders in the past. The interior is very well put together and neat. Usability is excellent, as is tune-ability to get the important things just right. I wouldn't say there was any issue with build quality after having looked inside and taken pipes out to check/clean. Steaming is a tad slow but actually very good with the right technique - you're not in a shop so speed is a 'who cares' thing to me: quality of result is what counts and that is high. The big issues are getting any decent info about parts and availability of same.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Condyk said:


> I disagree with some of this, despite being a 'burnt' owner. The grinder is actually good and I've owned pricey, respected pro grinders in the past. The interior is very well put together and neat. Usability is excellent, as is tune-ability to get the important things just right. I wouldn't say there was any issue with build quality after having looked inside and taken pipes out to check/clean. Steaming is a tad slow but actually very good with the right technique - you're not in a shop so speed is a 'who cares' thing to me: quality of result is what counts and that is high. The big issues are getting any decent info about parts and availability of same.


They are not built to fix. They are unreliable as there is so much electronic wizardry. If you think they are value for money, then thats fine, even though the grinder is actually pants. if as a coffee shop owner you are seriously telling me that the grinder is the equal of a commercial unit, then I am actually flabbergasted.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> they are unreliable as there is so much electronic wizardry


Quick, someone tell Boeing to go back to basics


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree they're not built or supported to fix, tho there are operators who do fix them.

Maybe you misunderstood ... I didn't say it was as good as the pro grinders. I said it was good (not superb, brilliant, leading edge, whatever superlative) so let's not get carried away, and that I've also had units to base an opinion on that are superb, etc. The definition on this unit for me would be 'good enough'. You can get great espresso from it which has to be a 'good enough' benchmark. The grind is even, reliable dosing, no clumping, easy to adjust, consistently stable performance over time, Ok build. So in your experience, what is there exactly that's not to like about this grinder unit at the price point? Have you owned one or used one consistently?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Condyk said:


> I agree they're not built or supported to fix, tho there are operators who do fix them.
> 
> Maybe you misunderstood ... I didn't say it was as good as the pro grinders. I said it was good (not superb, brilliant, leading edge, whatever superlative) so let's not get carried away, and that I've also had units to base an opinion on that are superb, etc. The definition on this unit for me would be 'good enough'. You can get great espresso from it which has to be a 'good enough' benchmark. The grind is even, reliable dosing, no clumping, easy to adjust, consistently stable performance over time, Ok build. So in your experience, what is there exactly that's not to like about this grinder unit at the price point? Have you owned one or used one consistently?


Perhaps our understanding of 'great espresso' differs!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Quick, someone tell Boeing to go back to basics


Electricity only reached the North East a few years ago, give Dave time to catch up!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> Electricity only reached the North East a few years ago, give Dave time to catch up!


The point I was making, and does anyone care to argue, is that the majority of Sage failures seem to stem from the electronic malfunctioning......how we get from there to Boeing I do not know.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Planes have lot of electronics


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Planes have lot of electronics


Don't make good coffee, though.


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Perhaps our understanding of 'great espresso' differs!


Maybe, but I'd trust mine. So, anyway, have you any experience of this grinder was my question?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't make good coffee, though.


Tell you what I had a great cappa on an emirates plane a few years back

It was an Airbus a380 though, not a Boeing


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Planes have lot of electronics


so did steve austin.....but presumably the electronics in planes are to a higher standard that the Sage?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Condyk said:


> Maybe, but I'd trust mine. So, anyway, have you any experience of this grinder was my question?


If it is the standard Sage grinder then yes. Bought one when they very first came on the scene. Pulled12 back to back shots at which point it overheated and when I rang Sage, they told me it was not designed for that. It might be fine at entry level, look nice and have lots of features, but, its primary job is to prepare coffee, and with that in mind, 3 out of 10


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> so did steve austin.....but presumably the electronics in planes are to a higher standard that the Sage?


Fly-by-wire espresso


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2015)

Sol1821 said:


> Hi guys, had my barista express for about 20 days now. The last week or so when steaming the steam seems to either drop off significantly in pressure and/or start to purge as if I'd turned off the steam. My routine is to switch steam on until it's reached steaming temp and there is a full flow of steam coming out of the wand, switch steam off, within 2-3 submerge tip in jug and turn steam back on.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Cheers


Get in touch with the retailer


----------



## Sol1821 (Sep 16, 2015)

After talking to lakeland and sage it looks like sage are going to send out a tech to diagnose/fix it.

I'm in two minds whether to just ask for a straight refund and to look for something else.

Something with an e61 group head/better steam/separate grinder.

Any suggestions? Can't be plumbed in atm but if it had option for tank or plumbed in that would be handy. Buget of 1000 but flexible for the right machine.

I should probably start a new thread....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sol1821 said:


> After talking to lakeland and sage it looks like sage are going to send out a tech to diagnose/fix it.
> 
> I'm in two minds whether to just ask for a straight refund and to look for something else.
> 
> ...


if you can get a refund, bite their arm off!!


----------



## Sol1821 (Sep 16, 2015)

Arm bitten


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sol1821 said:


> Arm bitten


Phew, thank god...now you can get yourself something nice, there were a few machines in the for sale thread that looked excellent value and worth a punt.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> They are not built to fix. They are unreliable as there is so much electronic wizardry. .


Coffee classics would argue.

They are equipped with a PCB no more complex than a NS Aurelia T3


----------



## otterolly (Sep 22, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Phew, thank god...now you can get yourself something nice, there were a few machines in the for sale thread that looked excellent value and worth a punt.


I love haters like you....nothing better to do than put others down.....cracking !!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

otterolly said:


> I love haters like you....nothing better to do than put others down.....cracking !!










... I shall attach the same importance to that comment, as the contribution you have made to other prosumer coffee users in the UK.

Looks like another one for the Ignore list.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

lol


----------

